# Blowing coat, help needed, 3 weeks until our Specialty Champ Show!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Do not use a furminator. Just keep bathing and brushing. There really is not much that can be done to push nature along too fast, but you might try the recipe for "Hair on a Doorknob." People SWEAR by it. Whether you will get as much hair as you like is negligable, but what you do get will be in good shape.

Ingredients: 

1 lb. Peanut Butter​
1 lb. honey​
1 lb. Diaglo (powder) or Mirra-Coat​
1 pt. Lavitamin also known as Lixotinic or Pet Tinic ​
Method: Have peanut butter at room temperature. Mix all ingredients together. This will be very thick and sticky. Stores indefinitely in refrigerator. Make into balls according to size of the dog.

*Small dogs* 1-3 teaspoons daily,
_*Large dogs *_ 1-2 tablespoons daily.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> 1 lb. Diaglo (powder) or Mirra-Coat​
> 1 pt. Lavitamin also known as Lixotinic or Pet Tinic​


Thank you very much. I have never heard of these two things, i will google them and see what i come up with. I gather this mixture is fed to the dog?

How long does it usually take for the coat to come back?


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I googled those products and they look quite good, unfortunately, they are not available in Australia. I will have to have them sent from America. In the mean time, I have gone out and tried to get as many of the active ingredients as possible. He is now getting Biotin tablets, Brewers Yeast, extra Omega 3 & 6 Oil, Vitamin E, Green Lip Muscle extract and I am waiting on a product called Organic Iron & Trace Mineral Tablets. I have also started giving him more fish. Hopefully this will be an ok substitute until i can get the Mirra Coat (or I am also looking at Bio Coat instead) and the other products.

Do you think this is ok? Also, is it ok to give a growing dog (he is 12 months old) such a high protein product as is the Mirra Coat, etc? I think its at something like 40+%


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Do not use a furminator. Just keep bathing and brushing. There really is not much that can be done to push nature along too fast, but you might try the recipe for "Hair on a Doorknob." People SWEAR by it. Whether you will get as much hair as you like is negligable, but what you do get will be in good shape.
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


 Ha ha ha!!! I thought this was a recipe for shampoo at first.:doh:


----------

